# Grand jury investigating Missouri govenor's affair, lawyer says.



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

I just read this AP article online. Terrible, just terrible.

"The man whose then-wife had an affair with Missouri Gov. Eric Greitens has been subpoenaed to testify before a St. Louis grand jury, the man's attorney said Monday. 

"It's been stepped up a notch," attorney Al Watkins said. "It means a grand jury is seated and is hearing evidence about the investigation against Gov. Greitens." 

He declined to say when his client will testify. 

Greitens, a Republican, admitted on Jan. 10 to a monthslong affair with his St. Louis hairdresser in 2015, before he was governor. The woman's ex-husband secretly recorded a conversation with her in which she claimed that Greitens took a compromising photo as potential blackmail if she spoke about the relationship. 

Greitens has repeatedly denied threatening to blackmail the woman. He has not answered directly when asked if he took a photo. 

A spokeswoman for the St. Louis circuit attorney's office declined to confirm or deny if a grand jury is investigating."


As if the woman's husband has not endured enough pain. Now, he must testify and hear the sordid details all over again. 

JESUS....It sure seems like everyone cheats on each other these days.....:scratchhead:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Um Excuse Me said:


> I just read this AP article online. Terrible, just terrible.
> 
> "The man whose then-wife had an affair with Missouri Gov. Eric Greitens has been subpoenaed to testify before a St. Louis grand jury, the man's attorney said Monday.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the ex-wife who was involved in this was subpoenaed? It would be really awkward if the two of them had to sit outside in the foyer waiting to be called in. I'd like to be a fly on the wall to hear that conversation. 

As for the governor... I hope they throw the book at him.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

what is the crime that the grand jury is looking into?


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

According to the reports, the crime being investigated is whether the Governor was blackmailing his affair partner into staying quiet by threatening to release nude photos of her. I believe the speculation is, he took the photos at some point during the affair and had intended on using them to "keep her quiet" >.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

_"Please Frank... blackmail is such an ugly word. I prefer 'extortion'..."_

---Hawkeye Pierce


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Well it seems the cheating wife claimed to her husband she was being blackmailed, and he got that on the recording. Since cheaters make all kinds of wild claims it seems less than convincing so far that any blackmail occurred.

And it involves politics, so we can be extra skeptical of motivations of the accusation.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

At this point it sounds like a he said, she said. The cheating wife has no proof that she was being blackmailed. Even if photos exist, it's going to be hard to prove with no evidence that the governor actually tried to blackmail her.

This just sounds like the betrayed husband trying to take his pound of flesh out of his wife's affair partner. It's going to work because now he's told the word what the gov was up to. Revenge on both his wife and her affair partner and he got to system to take the pound of flesh.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> At this point it sounds like a he said, she said. The cheating wife has no proof that she was being blackmailed. Even if photos exist, it's going to be hard to prove with no evidence that the governor actually tried to blackmail her.
> 
> This just sounds like the betrayed husband trying to take his pound of flesh out of his wife's affair partner. It's going to work because now he's told the word what the gov was up to. Revenge on both his wife and her affair partner and he got to system to take the pound of flesh.


I think you are 100% right here Ele.....

BH took this as the PERFECT opportunity to wreck the scumbag OM’s life/career (especially as he was posing as some ultra religious crusader).....

Justice IMO......

POSOM wrecked his life and M.......BH is just returning the favor.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

At what point, I wonder, do people think: "Well, our dirty linen which has been washed in the full glare of the public eye is now super clean thanks to the magic ingredient of obropium!"?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Obropium....🧐


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Dyokemm said:


> I think you are 100% right here Ele.....
> 
> BH took this as the PERFECT opportunity to wreck the scumbag OM’s life/career (especially as he was posing as some ultra religious crusader).....
> 
> ...



POSWife wrecked his life and M.......BH is just returning the favor by going public with what he was told to punish the affair partner that helped her do it.

Fixed that for you.


----------



## Mrs. John Adams (Nov 23, 2013)

This man ran for office knowing what he had done...in addition...his wife ALSO knew what he had done

Obviously...they were both aware that the affair could become public...and were ok with that probability

There is a big part of me that wants to feel sorry for his wife...but then...I come to my senses and say to myself...WAIT...she knew about this affair BEFORE he ran for office...she knew the risks..and she was willing to be humiliated by the press WHEN they disclosed this affair.

I am a WW...My Husband...would NEVER put himself in a position to cause himself embarrassment over my affair.

This affair took place while this second wife was pregnant...this ain't his first go round

While the hairdresser could be lying about the extortion...I seriously doubt it....

unfortunately this piece of CRAP is my governor...

without hard evidence...he will walk free...and i doubt the hairdresser has that picture that could fry him


----------

